# بخش های عمومی و آزاد و سرگرمی > مسابقات و میزگردهای انجمن > شوک الکتریکی اعضا > شوک اعضا شوک الکتریکی انجمن کنکور 20 ... (mahsa92)

## Parniya

*هر بار یکی از اعضا ( فعال ) رو یهویی! انتخاب میکنیم* 
*
و شما به سوالات گذاشته شده !! جواب میدید بی زحمت ! 

نفر بیستم ...
*
*mahsa92*


*

**


دیگه سوالا زیاد نیستا تنبل نباشید 

هر کسی خواست سوال اضافه کنه میتونه

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

17. ی ارزو واسش :

18.ی نصیحت :

مرسی از کسایی که 2 مین وقت میذارن ، بیشتر نمیشه ها ! 

دوستانی ک خوششون نمیاد از شوک پ خ بدن ک تاپیکشون بسته شه*

----------


## laleh74

*. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ نوشته پزشکی دیگه

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ تاپیکی که کتاب واس نیازمند میخواس

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ نمیدونم

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ بیشتر خنثی هست

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ منو..نمیدونم!

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ بهش تهمت بزنن

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ 7-8(چون فک کنم خونگرم نیس)

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ دخترا

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) یخ

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ این از اون

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ هیچکس!(منظورم رپر نیستا..ینی هیشکی )

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟ 

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ آره خب دوساله

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ سرد و خشکه خوشم نمیاد...1کم صمیمی تر بهتره

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ ندارم...

16. یه هدیه بهش بده : 

17. ی ارزو واسش : همیشه شاد باشی

18.ی نصیحت : مهربون باش!*

----------


## Mr. ARAD

*

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ مدلینگ

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ یه روز هست و بیست روز نیست 

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ اوهوم

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ نه

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ نیدنم (neydenom)

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ ادب

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ 8 نفر

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ دخترا

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) آروم

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ هردو از هم

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ هیلاری د ا فـــ 

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟ 

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟  اوهوم

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ چرا دانشگاه ما درس نمیخونی (فردوسی : همه ی مخا و خوشگلا این جا جمن ) + هم اینکه پزشکی میخونه باحاله

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ ساده و صمیمی

16. یه هدیه بهش بده : 


17. ی ارزو واسش : دست یابی جایگاه بزرگترین زن جراح در سطح بین الملل 

18.ی نصیحت : در کارت بهترین باش ...

*

----------


## mahsa92

> *. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ نوشته پزشکی دیگه
> 
> 2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ تاپیکی که کتاب واس نیازمند میخواس
> 
> 7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ 7-8(چون فک کنم خونگرم نیس)
> 
> 
> 9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) یخ
> 
> ...


جان؟؟؟ من؟؟؟
واقعا شوك بود مرسي

البته بگم اون كار كتاب اصلا ضايع نبود و با همت بچه ها به دست نيازمند رسيد خداروشكر
بعدم نامردا من يني انقد خشنم ؟[emoji23]
به اين مهربوني



Sent from my apple iphone using tapatalk2

----------


## mahsa92

> *
> 
> 1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ مدلینگ
> 
> 2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ یه روز هست و بیست روز نیست 
> 
> 3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ اوهوم
> 
> 4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ نه
> ...


ممنون واسه ارزو ولي من از جراحي مننفرم فوقش اطفال بخونم روحياتم لطيفه خخخ
ميخواي انتقالي بگيرم بيام فردوسي؟
جااااان؟! هيلاري داف؟؟؟؟ مدلينگ؟؟؟؟!! رو چه حسابي اونوخ؟!!
بقيه حرفاتو قبول دارم


Sent from my apple iphone using tapatalk2

----------


## Saeed735

*. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟پزشک

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ندیدم

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟اره تقریبا

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟نه

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟نمیدونم

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟باز نمیدونم

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟15نفر

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟دخترا

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)...مدیر

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟این از سوسک

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟یاد هیشکی نمیفتم...

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟بله...باید بالاتر باشه

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟کلا خوبه...ویژگی بدی ندیدم ازش

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟عالیه...اواتارشم خوبه...

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :


17. ی ارزو واسش :همیشه شاد و سرحال و سلامت...در کنار عزیزانش

18.ی نصیحت :درحد نصیحت نیستم...

*

----------


## mahsa92

Up


Sent from my apple iphone using tapatalk2

----------


## meisam1376

*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
شاخه علوم پزشکی 
2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
نمیدونم در جریان کاراش نبودم
3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
اره فکر کنم
4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
نه ولی سام تایمز میبی
5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره؟
نمیدونم
6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟
ذکر نکردن منبع گفته هات تو هنگام صحبت* :Yahoo (76): *
7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
اگه جمع پسر باشه که هر ۲۰ نفر (پسرا مگه میشه جذب دختر نشن* :Yahoo (77): اگه قاطی باشه یه ۸ ۹ نفری جذبش میشن*
8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
تا اونجا که من میدونم با هیچکی جور نیست
9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
نمیدونم باید یه سوتی ببینم ازش براش لقب بسازم
10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
سواله ساده ایی هست سوسک از این میترسه دیگه
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
شخصیت خاصی داره یاد کسی نمیندازه
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
* :Yahoo (75): *
13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
نه یه خرده کمه
14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
نمیدونم چی بگم!شناخت خاصی ندارم ازش
15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
خوبه به ادم اطلاعاتش رو غیرمستقیم برای اهداف خاصی میده مثل ۱۹۹۲
16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
* :Yahoo (45): *
17. ی ارزو واسش :
شاد بودنش
18.ی نصیحت
یه کم درجه جوشش رو بالا تر ببره (منظور همرنگ جمعی شدن و گوشه گیر نبودن به قول معروف فیس و افاده نباشه)

و در اخر عرض کنم شناخت خاصی ازتون ندارمو همینطوری به سوالات جواب دادم* :Yahoo (83): *
*

----------


## _ZAPATA_

منم دلم از این شوکا میخواد  :Yahoo (12):

----------


## A.Z

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
مدرس زبانِ خارجه!
2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
؟!
3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
؟!
4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
؟!
5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره؟
؟!
6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟
؟!**
7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
?!*
* 8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
?!
9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (بدون رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
اسب آبی
10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
؟!
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
 یاد خودکار آبی بیک َم
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
**
13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
؟!
14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
؟!
15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
؟!
16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
4u**
17. ی ارزو واسش :
ایشاالله همیشه کانکت باشی!(یعنی برقرار و...باشی)
18.یه نصیحت:
؟!

**
*

----------


## mahsa92

Up


Sent from my apple iphone using tapatalk2

----------


## niـhan

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ جانشین استیو جابز* :Yahoo (21): *

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟* :Yahoo (76): *

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟خیر اصلا

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟با عرض پوزش گاهی اوقات

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟هیشکیو

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟روی ایفون و پانسیون* :Yahoo (21): *

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟هیشکی* :Yahoo (76): *

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟هیشکدوم کلا با همه دعوا داره*  :Yahoo (10): *

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟سوسکو با ایفونش داغون میکنه* :Yahoo (21): *

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟**استیو جابز* :Yahoo (21): *

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟* :Yahoo (75): *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟اره 

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟زیادی رو بعضی چیزا متعصبه 

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :* :Yahoo (45): *

17. ی ارزو واسش :ب چیزایی ک تو زندگی حسرتشو داره برسه

18.ی نصیحت : نصیحت نمیکنم اما پیشنهاد میدم ی خورده بیشتر اجتماعی باشه وتو ی جمع تابع نظر اکثریت باشه

ببخش رک بودم  امیدوارم ب دل نگرفته باشی*

----------


## mahsa92

آپ


Sent from my apple iphone using tapatalk2

----------


## Egotist

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟* *پزشک**

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟** بحثای الکی با ارتیم بنده خدا :/ از آخرم این حیوونکیُ فراری داد
**
3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟* *.**

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟** :/**

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ @Faraz

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟* *پانسیون**

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ .**

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟* *.**

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟* *تفلوون**

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟** 2تایی با هم فرار میکنن
**
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟**.**

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟* :Y (746): *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟* *اوهوم**

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟* *احساس میکنم از همه طلب دارن**

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟* *خوشم نمیاد ازش* *

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :*  :Yahoo (90): *

17. ی ارزو واسش :* *ی پزشک موفق بشه**

18.ی نصیحت : 

*

----------


## mahsa92

> *1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ جانشین استیو جابز**
> 
> 2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟**
> 
> 3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟خیر اصلا
> 
> 4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟با عرض پوزش گاهی اوقات
> 
> 5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟هیشکیو
> ...


بعله چشم و ممنون


Sent from my apple iphone using tapatalk2

----------


## mahsa92

اي باو چرا فك ميكنين من بد اخلاقم اخهههه

 بوخودا انگده مهربونمممم  


Sent from my apple iphone using tapatalk2

----------


## laleh74

> اي باو چرا فك ميكنين من بد اخلاقم اخهههه
> 
>  بوخودا انگده مهربونمممم  
> 
> 
> Sent from my apple iphone using tapatalk2


باید دلیلشو پیدا کنی

----------

